# Thunderstruck 20:1 CBD/THC ratio



## deadkndys (Dec 10, 2014)

> This S1 offering has the highest CBD/the lowest THC ratio of  any of our varieties, making it great for medicating people of all  ages. Purely medicinal cannabis of the highest quality! Tremendous for  people dealing with cancer as well as people suffering from epilepsy.  20-1 CBD to THC Ratio.
> 
> Lineage: AC/DC x AC/DC
> 
> ...


Man I would love to get a hold of these seeds but its seems none of the listed seedbanks  have this strain. 

Sin City has no stock photo for this strain but here are some pics of the only complete grow log I could find.

hXXp://www.homeofthedank.com/forum/showthread.php?308-Thunderstruck-by-TW/page1 

View attachment 10662187_10204920147432526_4622289137153726078_o.jpg


View attachment ddaasaqq.jpg


----------



## kaotik (Dec 10, 2014)

problem with these CBD seeds, is like regular seeds; there's the keeper pheno's with great CBD ratios, and the nothing special other stuff you need to sort through. 
 it's best if you can just get a clone that's legit and a good CBD percentage than buying seeds of them IMO. if possible.

i mean all AC/DC was, was a great cannatonic pheno.. you could maybe even find one yourself. but it's likely gonna take a few packs, much testing, and many hours.


*re-reading that.. it's selfed.. i wonder; would that actually assure most seeds will have that percentage? how does selfing work with passing certain characteristics? one area i'm completely foreign is female and selfed seeds.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2014)

I have story about cbd's. I made a tincture out of Harlequin. Straight CBD's. I didn't really try it till Thanksgiving when I decided at some friends house i would have a whole dropper full, after all I am no light weight.  Some time later I was laying on my son's lap, much to his chagrin. He finally moved. I was JELLO. NO kidding. Jello. Jello has no nerve endings, nothing hurt. My mind was not affected, i was not high. But my body was jello. I couldn't have driven.... And I can drive on most.  
Sorry to hijack your thread.


----------



## kaotik (Dec 10, 2014)

yeah, i've been keeping an eye on them, multi 
apparently the first set (for the first early pre-orders months back) will be shipping early new year (was originally this month, but c'est la vie)

can't wait to hear feedback on these *i'm never an early adapter, i let everyone else beta test it first


----------



## deadkndys (Dec 16, 2014)

I just got sorta good news. So I was talking to someone who works at a seedbank and there gonna try real hard to move up Thunderstruck on their 'list'. Apparently though their supplier said 'the supply coming in from Sin City is unreliable at best'. So I guess I won't cross my fingers.


----------



## deadkndys (Dec 22, 2014)

I am not sure if its luck or karma but I just scored 3 beans of TS from a generous member at ICmag. 

:yay:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 22, 2014)

Good luck to you on these.  If these are not available, where did your benefactor get them?  Is there any way to really tell if they are "the real deal" or are you just trusting that they are?


----------



## deadkndys (Dec 22, 2014)

Yeah there not available atm but he apparently got them at the cannabis cup in Denver a few months ago. He is also sending most of the original packaging so I know 'there not just bagseed'.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 22, 2014)

deadkndys said:


> I am not sure if its luck or karma but I just scored 3 beans of TS from a generous member at ICmag.
> 
> :yay:



Luckyyy


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 22, 2014)

There a lot of people talking about this strain, correct me if this is wrong

Ac/dc is just a great pheno of cannatonic, that was of course bred back, f1.

So is thunderstruck really just a cannatonic f3 or f4?


----------

